# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  South Island IPSC Champs-29-30 Oct in Dunners

## R93

Entry form is up on the PNZ website.
Who's going?😆

I enjoyed and learned heaps last year so keen as mustard to shoot this one.
Met a few forum members as well, which is always good.

I notice it is a level 2 match or maybe that could be a misprint.

I will be shooting 'Standard' Major PF opposed to 'Production' minor last year.

For those in the know, do I shoot my Production grade or start as ungraded when shooting a different division?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I'm keen, have to check my work schedule though

----------


## nzfubz

I'm there same division as you

----------


## nzfubz

Pretty sure you carry your grade across now, apart from gm's who go to m. Changed last year and I think thats how it works now

----------


## R93

> I'm keen, have to check my work schedule though


Let me know soon as, because I will book the same place. Another road trip I spose.😆

Leave Friday earlish so we don't get too much traffic.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

I'll be there, have got 5 club members keen so hopefully we can score a holiday house. Have got a crazy busy few months ahead but ooking forward to it after missing it last year

----------


## Uplandstalker

I'm in. Already have time off sorted too (get back from Norway 4 days before and fly back 1 days after). My boss is in a good mood this month!

----------


## Kscott

IPSC South Island Champs 2016 Tickets, Sat, 29/10/2016 at 8:00 AM | Eventbrite

Entry form now online via Eventbrite.




> Minimum 210+ rounds, Please bring extra ammunition.
> Start Time: Briefing 8:30am Saturday the 29th. Shooting starts 9:00am
> Lunch provided Saturday and Sunday. Tea and Coffee provided.
> $2 Drinks dispenser onsite, no potable water.
> Inquiries to Match Director:  John (Simo) Simpson
> john.simpson@outlook.co.nz


re changing divisions.




> 5 CHANGING DIVISIONS, CROSS-GRADING.
> 5.1 If you hold a grade in Production, Standard or Classic and switch between these divisions or
> change to Open Division your highest grade in these divisions will automatically carry over. If
> you compete in Open and change division you will drop one grade. If you compete in any
> division and switch to Revolver you will drop 2 grades


Rules for grading : 
http://www.pistolnz.org.nz/media/595...nz_ver_3.2.pdf

Grading as of August
http://www.pistolnz.org.nz/media/596...9_aug_2016.pdf

----------


## R93

Cheers for that @Kscott.

I registered via eventbrite as well.
I assumed as much ref division change. Like going from skeet to sporting and having to use your skeet grade. It is a huge disadvantage at big shoots if you have not done much sporting.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

In all likelihood level 2 is correct, more often than not the requirements for a level three make it difficult to host such matches (static ROs, sending off the courses of fire to Canada to be vetted etc).

As Kyle pointed out with the grading it will carry across in your case.

Unlike in the past there is actually a pretty good chance of having enough masters in Standard to grade up and without the challenge of shooting against Phil D. or Sean G. (I think he is still shooting open)
.

----------


## R93

I won't be shooting against anyone but myself mate.

I look forward to learning heaps off other shooters. 
And hopefully being able to bring better ideas home to my club.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

> In all likelihood level 2 is correct, more often than not the requirements for a level three make it difficult to host such matches (static ROs, sending off the courses of fire to Canada to be vetted etc).
> 
> As Kyle pointed out with the grading it will carry across in your case.
> 
> Unlike in the past there is actually a pretty good chance of having enough masters in Standard to grade up and without the challenge of shooting against Phil D. or Sean G. (I think he is still shooting open)
> .


Sean G shoot Standard at our last mini match.

----------


## gimp

I can't get the weekend off. Bad timing for me.

----------


## R93

> I can't get the weekend off. Bad timing for me.


That sucks mate😐.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Yeah I'm pretty disappointed. Should run a Hoki club IPSC champs to make up for it

----------


## R93

> Yeah I'm pretty disappointed. Should run a Hoki club IPSC champs to make up for it


We are. And a 3 gun club Champs. 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Wicked. I might even be able to make it to one or the other

----------


## nzfubz

> We are. And a 3 gun club Champs. 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


When's the dates need to start working on permission from the wife from now?

----------


## R93

> When's the dates need to start working on permission from the wife from now?


Haven't set dates yet. It will only be 3 stages of each so might not be worth the travel over. But then again any shooting is worth the time. I will keep you informed.

Caught up with your old man today at his place to square him up for some components. Poor bugger has been in the wars lately.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Yeah mate certainly has. Definitely keep me in the loop on dates be keen to pop over never been to your range before, heard good things.

----------


## R93

No worries. Gimp in his Gimp suit good things?😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> No worries. Gimp in his Gimp suit good things?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Are you trying to encourage people to come or not  :Have A Nice Day: 

At least that's better than you in a dress....


I'm keen, all work / date dependant.

----------


## R93

> Are you trying to encourage people to come or not 
> 
> At least that's better than you in a dress....
> 
> 
> I'm keen, all work / date dependant.


You always say your keen. We are talking about the shooting still, eh?😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Feral1

For that hoki event, I would be keen to come down and watch/learn/be involved.  Feel free to let us know the dates once they are set and I'll plan for it. Other fellow club members from up here might also be keen to drive down the coast with me.

Regards

----------


## gimp

> For that hoki event, I would be keen to come down and watch/learn/be involved.  Feel free to let us know the dates once they are set and I'll plan for it. Other fellow club members from up here might also be keen to drive down the coast with me.
> 
> Regards


Any new people wanting to have a go at IPSC at Hoki are more than welcome to run through some stages with my gun

----------


## seano

> Haven't set dates yet. It will only be 3 stages of each so might not be worth the travel over. But then again any shooting is worth the time. I will keep you informed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I would love to attend this ... just not sure the logistics of getting Weekend of work and getting there and back ...
Id be VERY INTERESTED if you could give me any details as they come to hand ... so I could possibly apply for that w/k end off work in advance

----------


## stug

@seano I could be keen too, depending on dates  we could work in for transport etc.

----------


## Feral1

Thanks, might take you up on this and make contact. Regards, feral

----------


## Feral1

> Any new people wanting to have a go at IPSC at Hoki are more than welcome to run through some stages with my gun


Thanks, might take you up on this an get in contact. Regards feral

----------


## R93

I have to drop someone to chch airport on my way down to Dunners for this shoot. 
Normally I travel inland too head south, once I am on the wrong side of the island😆

Anyone needing a lift from chch or on the way, let me know.
I am travelling alone this time because gimp is a company man😆
Probably stopping in to see  @Beaker so just a warning😆

Travelling through mid morning on Friday 28th.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I have to drop someone to chch airport on my way down to Dunners for this shoot. 
> Normally I travel inland too head south, once I am on the wrong side of the island
> 
> Anyone needing a lift from chch or on the way, let me know.
> I am travelling alone this time because gimp is a company man
> Probably stopping in to see  @Beaker so just a warning
> 
> Travelling through mid morning on Friday 28th.
> 
> ...


Sweet as - I'll lock up all the shiny stuff  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Sweet as - I'll lock up all the shiny stuff


I will bring down your new toy. It will save any postage worries.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Now that's a good idea. We shall test it to  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Finally arrive in Dunners after a million stops on the way. Weather is shit but motel is nice.

Had a look at Timaru pistol clubs new range courtesy of @Beaker.

Still a little work to do but when its done, the range will be the envy of a lot of other clubs.😆

Really impressed.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Good stuff on the catch up and cheers for the range compliment. 
Very typical kiwi understatement of how much work is required..... I'll say it another way - there is metric Shit ton of work to be done!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Just one point though , as not to offend the Timaru pistol club (their range is at the other end of town, and well established), the range is the home range of South Canterbury Practical Shooting Club (SCPSC) which I'm a member of as well. And anyone can join up to the range.


On topic though - hope everyone going has a good time, hot barrels and no DQ's  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Apologies.

Won't forget IT'S the SCPSC.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

And updates on the shoot -pics etc.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Na. Too friggen cold. I couldn't drop a mag on the first stage my hands were that numb.

Going not bad myself.  nzfubz is shooting really nice. We are in same squad. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Had a great day until the second last stage. Stage prior we shot from a box/rectangle 10×2m.
The next stage they flipped the box which was on hinges closer to the targets.
Long stage. 36rnds iirc. Anyway the brief stated to shoot from behind the box using the rear of the box as the line.
 I was enjoying the stage a bit much and jumped inside it.
12 rounds fired losing me 120 points.😣
My shoot is fucked now but I am still enjoying myself.😆
Learning heaps.

Met Uplandstalker briefly. And there are a few others about.

There are 2 grand masters in my division and it is enjoyable watching them shoot. And make the odd mistake😆

nzfubz still going strong. He should come out of the shoot pretty well.
I will put my effort down to a learning experience for a noob😆

Gun has worked flawlessly. So that is a plus.




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

> There are 2 grand masters in my division and it is enjoyable watching them shoot. And make the odd mistake


J and PD are down there?

----------


## R93

> J and PD are down there?


Don't know them sorry.
One young fella and an older dude. Both are good to watch.
Some real good shooters in our squad which is comprised of all standard div shooters.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> J and PD are down there?


SG & CO,  There are a couple south island Gm's  :Have A Nice Day:  

Good day shit weather, tomorrow looking better though so that's good.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Our squad got through 9 stages today, so only three left tomorrow. Great stages with shit I've not seen before.

Going OK so far, but another day tomorrow.

One DQ in our squad and plenty of other antics thrown in for good measure.

----------


## ebf

Good to meet Uplandstalker yesterday. Such a small world. Busy scoring and this dude from the squad walks up and says "hey, I think I made some custom turret labels for you !" :Thumbsup: 

Had a yarn with @R93 as well. Gimp, you are missing some lovely Dunners weather  :Grin:

----------


## Towely

Anybody happen to take a photo of the over all results and want to post it up please? Interested in seeing open and who else was shooting the other divisions.

----------


## nzfubz

Not keen on publishing full names on a forum pm me your email and I'll send them to you

----------


## Towely

Its public info in a few days anyway and pistol Nz should probably do something about how they post results but fair enough, pm inbound.

----------


## specweapon

saw results on ipsc Facebook page, if you're a member

----------


## gimp

Shame I had to miss it, hope it was a good shoot, hopefully I can make it next year

----------


## seano

> Shame I had to miss it, hope it was a good shoot, hopefully I can make it next year


I was in the same boat ..
Was celebrating with the wife our 20th wedding anniversary that weekend ..
I did suggest a romantic weekend away in Dunners  :Wink:

----------


## nzfubz

> Shame I had to miss it, hope it was a good shoot, hopefully I can make it next year


Nationals?

----------


## gimp

> Nationals?


When's that?

----------


## R93

> When's that?


Beaker and I. Me definitely are heading up to the River City Open in Feb at wanganui. 

You should come. Flights return are under 2hundy from chch at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> When's that?


End of this month in Rotorua. 

I'll be doing the river city too, have the pass out already agreed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

